# What is YOUR favourite Video Game



## Cousteau (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll go first..

SUPER PAPER MARIO..


I can explain..
I love the storyline which I know off by heart.
It's one of the most memorable games ever, as my dad played it with me <3
Me and my friend share this being our favourite.

(im gonna get so much hate im sorry)


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

_Sonic Adventure_, for sure. It's the greatest example I know of a game with relatively low graphics that is more relevant than half of the games in the industry today combined.


----------



## Solus (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed. Best Kart Racing game period. No contest. I could play it for hours, and I have.


----------



## treetops (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't have many favourite video games outside of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, but if I were to pick one... it has probably got to be Drawn to Life. It's a pretty easy game and it has an okay story, but I love it just for its concept alone. The fact you have to draw your own playable character and your own weapons/platforms/hazards/etc. makes it very fun. I'm also a huge fan of Undertale, Ōkami, Splatoon and countless PS1 games. x)


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 31, 2016)

Halo!

it was the first game i bought for my xbox, it was the first high-res FPS i ever had, and with those rumbling xbox controllers it was the most immersive game i ever had.   a Gold Star standard....


----------



## NearMiss (Aug 1, 2016)

If I had to pick a favorite game of all time, it would have to be Dark Souls. The first time I played it, I got absolutely demolished by the first boss (which is coincidentally the first enemy). I gave up and came back to it a few months later. One of the best decisions in my gaming career. All of my freetime was spent playing that game. My first character took about 105 hours. All of the NPCs, the backstory, and everything else came together perfectly. 
If you haven't played it yet, I highly recommend getting it and playing through it. 10/10.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 1, 2016)

Goemon's Great Adventure for the N64. It's been my favorite since I was in the first grade. I think I got it for Christmas that year.


----------



## Paxx (Aug 1, 2016)

Aside from Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I really love The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. I finished the game once already, started playing it a second time, but stopped in the middle of it. I just like everything about it. The story, graphics, music, etc. It's such a beautiful game!

Then again, there's so many games in the world it's hard to choose which one is my favorite/will be my favorite. x'D I bet once I get the WII U, Breath of the Wild will overthrow Twilight Princess. NEED. TO PLAY. IT NOW.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 1, 2016)

I can't decide between the Final Fantasy series, Zelda series, or Tomb Raider series.
My dad got me playing them when I was around 5 - 8 years old. Loved them ever since.

But If I had to choose one, I think it would be Tomb Raider. I think I've played almost all of the games in that series, and beaten quite a few of them, multiple times.  I'll never forget the time I first played it!


----------



## Limon (Aug 1, 2016)

Pokemon HeartGold maybe? This question is torture.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 1, 2016)

Final Fantasy IX.

I can play this game over and over and never get bored of the story. The characters are lovely and the music is just..oh, man. So. Effing. GOOD.

Lunar: SSSC and Lunar: Eternal Blue also rank really high.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 1, 2016)

I've got a few

Uh.... just going off of the top of my head:



League of Legends
Overwatch
Binding of Isaac (rip racing league)
Rainbow Six Seige
OSU!


not much else comes to mind


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 2, 2016)

It may sound kind of dull, but RuneScape. I've met so many people on there and just had a great time. Currently at 75 days of play time and counting!

EDIT: 75 days on RuneScape. That does not include other stuff released by Jagex that I've played under the same account such as OldSchool RuneScape, DarkScape, Bacterial Fridge and Arcanists.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Pokemon Diamond. Opened my eyes for Pokemon, got it as a gift from a cousin she ended up taking it back XD but it was an amazing game, hope they make a remake <3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 2, 2016)

I literally cant pick between my all time favourite video games.

Final Fantasy IX
Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
Tales of Symphonia (GC)

I <3 these games. I have so many happy memories of playing them, completing them, then playing them over again.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 2, 2016)

Shiny Spritzee said:


> I literally cant pick between my all time favourite video games.
> 
> Final Fantasy IX
> Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
> ...



You just became my new favorite person, lol.

FFIX is amazing in so many ways and OMG, Tales of Symphonia! I remember playing it on my GC and then roughly 90% in, the memory card corrupted.

I was so upset I didn't play it again until the PS3 re-release.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have lots like Super Mario Maker, Splatoon, Animal Crossing. But I prefer Animal Crossing over them all, specifically New Leaf.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2016)

I guess a Kirby game. But which one? So hard to choose!


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 4, 2016)

I think it's a tie between ACNL, Undertale, and Super Mario World.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

Acnl by far


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 4, 2016)

I absolutely love acnl but aside from that i like Splatoon and Pokemon ruby/sapphire. Very good question it was hard to choose.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 4, 2016)

All any Pokemon games <3


----------



## Cudon (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not good at picking favorites honestly, but the contenders are:

Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Sky
Va-11 Hall-A: Cyberpunk Bartender Action
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Zero Escape series, esp the last game Zero Time Dilemma.
Borderlands 1

But I dunno, while I adore these games to **** I wouldn't really call them the bestest ever. I just don't like picking a favorite I guess.


----------



## tae (Aug 4, 2016)

i really liked WoW for like so many years tbh and i also got really into FE, but right now i endlessly love overwatch.


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 4, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. This is the game that got me into all video games. It was my first ever video game and I played it all day, everyday. I've beaten the game well over 20-30 times as well as the other games in the series, but this one is by far my favorite! It gets so much hate for being cutesy and having average graphics, but those are the parts that I found the most lovable! Also, I enjoy the story line very much. 
This game also helped me and my family go through a rough time. I won't go into detail, but we had a very rough summer one year. To distract ourselves, my family would gather around and just watch me play the game. They tried to help me solve some of the puzzles, but the majority was just me figuring everything out by myself. This was probably around 2004-2005 I believe c: I've had so much history with this game and haven't come across another one like it! I'll definitely continue playing all them over and over for years to come <3


----------



## Charlise (Aug 4, 2016)

I honestly have a few so I'll just list some.

Life is Strange is my all time favorite story-based game. There's a clique main character which I don't mind, and the plot is amazing and somewhat believable

My favorite Nintendo game would have to be Animal Crossing. When I got my first game, it really helped me with stress and just was a relaxing game. I loved the Gamecube version (New Leaf is my favorite though).

My favorite rhythm game series is the Project Diva series. I'm not a weeaboo that says "MIKU IS WAIFU" but I really like that game, plus there are swimsuit models (๑♡3♡๑)


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 6, 2016)

Animal Crossing is probably my favourite, because of sentimentality and nostalgia reasons, but also because it's amazing.

I also love Wind Waker a lot too.


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 7, 2016)

Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door. The humor, story, gameplay, and battle system had me playing for hours in 2004 (still did tonight to). Glitz Pit and Excess Express were the best. The only bad part about the game for me are The Great Tree and a few plot holes I'm now realizing


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask by far.


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 13, 2016)

I love Undertale. The story is so good, and I almost cried at some parts.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 13, 2016)

I always tell everybody who asks me this that it's Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky. It's a spinoff from the main series, so it's not as well known, but god is it beautiful by every definition of the word. My old neighbor in Colorado got me into the Mystery Dungeon series when he gave me an extra copy of Blue Rescue team, so I've got some fond memories associated with it already. It will probably always remain one of my favorites solely because of the plot. Explorers of Sky was legitimately the first (and I think the only one, or at least one of very few) game to have me bawling at the ending. I still get emotional when I replay it. Besides a gorgeous, surprisingly dark, and shockingly poignant story, Sky was also superior to its earlier versions Time and Darkness because of tons of new content and a rather enjoyable post-story, along with special episodes that expanded on characters and events. The characters are all loveable and quirky, and you find yourself falling in love with these charming little pixels. The gameplay is a fun break from the main series where you get to explore dungeons by fighting your way through floors with teammates and the help of items. Even though it doesn't change much throughout the game, there's a sense of whimsy to it, it doesn't ever feel like it gets old, and the bosses are a blast (as long as you have either the patience to lose a lot or an inventory of helpful items and reviver seeds...). And the music. Oh man, I can go on for hours about it, but the soundtrack is absolutely magical. It may not seem as special with its old sound fronts and heavy stylistic leaning to GBA sound, but it's got so much heart and emotion. It does anything from instilling this grandeur sense of adventure to creating a rattling sense of anxiety to making you feel like your heart is light and everything is just right in the world... Explorers of Sky is just really good with making you really feel what's going on around you. I would link some of the tracks, but I'm on mobile and can't be bothered and I think there's a thread for that already. 

Anyways! Fantastic game


----------



## andrewdklee (Aug 14, 2016)

Hmm, I'm really weird when it comes to games. 
I get tired of them extremely quickly and find them boring the first hour of the game. 
That being said, the game I've played longest is obviously League of Legends, but it isn't the game but rather the aspect of being able to play with friends and now my girlfriend! (She's crazier about it than I am...)

But for other games, I've loved all the Dark Soul games, haven't played the most recent one (sad..) and Bloodborne, which is pretty much the same thing. And GTA V. I think that was the first game I finished from start to finish in a very long time.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I just really love Animal Crossing: New leaf! I know it's probably predictive (my username) but it's one heck of a game. I just love the fact that you can do so much! It's like a mini minecraft, but a little different of course. The island is nice, but club tortimer can be hectic with all the bell beggers and trolls, but I ignore them. But one of my favorite things, is the badges. I currently have 17 gold badges, and will work on getting on. That's just a little tidbit of why I love ACNL. c:


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 19, 2016)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. I don't think I have the words to describe how much I freaking love that game. I still remember the first time I played it at my fathers house in like 2006. Every time I replayed it I seemed to find something new, like a small side quest that I had missed, or a quip from a companion that I hadn't brought with me the previous time. 
It was also the first rpg I ever played, and the first Bioware title.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

I just finished LISA.

I don't really have favorite video games, but man, it's definitely in the top 3.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 19, 2016)

My favorite video game is without a doubt, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. I grew up with that game and it's just perfect in my eyes. The story, the characters, the combat, the witty humor, and everything else..it was just a great time all around. I find myself replaying it every 6 months or so because it's just that special to me. It's a shame that the Paper Mario series is about 6 feet under right about now, but I hope that one day it will return to it's former glory so I can find the enjoyment I did with TTYD and even the first installment.


----------



## Crash (Aug 19, 2016)

bioshock, portal, LoZ ocarina of time + majora's mask (twilight princess is in there somewhere too), super mario sunshine, luigi's mansion, animal crossing, the sims, CoD world at war, dead island (it's so bad but also so fun and i have so many good memories of playing it with my brother), fallout 3/4, splatoon

i have a ton obviously lol but i have such a hard time narrowing down the list


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 19, 2016)

I mean in terms of hours... I've played New leaf the most. Paper Mario Thousand Year Door is definitely my favorite adventure game... however things like Roller Coaster Tycoon, Civilization, Mario Kart Double Dash, Worms Armageddon, and a few others have supreme sentimental value! I don't think I could ever pick one, because the reasons I like them are so widely different


----------



## Diancie (Aug 19, 2016)

Majora's Mask and Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

Probably South Park Stick of Truth... I love South Park and I love RPGs and I gotta say it's one of the best out there. The game looks exactly like the show (which is easy) and it feels great playing. Completed it four times for each class.


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 21, 2016)

I honestly am partial to Persona 4 and 3 due to the storylines. Don't get me wrong- I love the original Persona and P2 storylines, but it's just something about P3 and 4 that got me. The humour in P4 is great as well as the diverse characterization. P3 is a lot darker, and that's what I like about 3. Sure, a lot of the cast can be classed as 'emo' at times. //coughs shinjiro but the story is amazing. Both games made me cry like a baby though. qoq

Fire Emblem is also a good series and it's in my top five, but I honestly think that the Persona series is better.
However, that's just my opinion. uvu


----------

